# What is the point



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We are stopping in Bath for a couple of days prior to the Shepton show and just had a walk to the park and ride here.

It does seem popular with the car park busy today and no doubt is easing traffic congestion in the city.

However there are the dreaded height barriers :x so no incentive for m/homers to do the same thing.We did have a walk in Bath centre yesterday and noticed several m/homes travelling through,perhaps they may have used the park and ride as well if given the chance.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We were not impressd with Bath on our visit a couple of years ago.
Scruffy litter strewn streets ,lack of mh parking students running amock.
Lots of closed shops. Expensive eateries.

The time before some twenty years ago it was a lovelly place.

Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I thought somebody said recently that they had parked at the P&R - is this the one near the Marina?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Litter*

I am afraid the litter strewn streets does no only apply to Bath.
I think England has become one of the dirtiest countries in Europe with litter strewn everywhere.
If the local authorities were to position Camera's at Motorway exit points and fine motorists who clean the car our just before they stop they would earn far more than speeding.

We live in suburbia two roads from open country yet I can trace the main routes taken by School children by following the litter trail.

It's not the kids who are to blame it's the parents.
They are the same ones who insist on plastic bags in the Supermarket, abandon their trolleys in a parking bay etc etc.

In other words they have no community spirit, think only of themselves are bone bloody idle and believe the state owes them a living.

There that feeles better.
Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm afraid that nothing will be done to attract motorhomers until something is done about the ridiculous laws (or lack of them) concerning "travellers".

All local authorities live in fear of them setting up "camp" on their carparks and other property.

At present they can only be dealt with under civil law - which is a costly, time-consuming and generally ineffective process.

Unless and until it becomes a criminal offence without human rights implications the problem will not go away and barriers will remain in place.

If only the UK would adopt the processes used in other €U countries.

Take France, for example.

The moment travellers set up camp unlawfully they are visited by Gendarmerie or Police National, guns drawn.

Problem solved!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It is not only children who do this. 

I was waiting in a supermarket car park while Mrs. Eb popped in for a few things when an elderly gentleman and his wife came out with their shopping. These two were very well dressed in expensive casual clothes and their car looked new. They looked like they would be pillars of the community. 

While she put the shopping into the boot he got into the car and proceeded to "tidy it up" by opening his door and throwing rubbish and litter out the bottom of the door and under the car, quite a good quantity. 

I thought bugger that I am going to go and ask him to pick it up, before I got there they drove off. Be careful who you blame for littering, Alan.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Park and ride*

Hi

Top marks to Shrewsbury park and ride at Oxon then. Height barriers are in place, but there is a sign advising motorhomers to "wait here" and then ask a bus driver to let you in etc.

I can appreciate the need for height barriers etc.

Russell


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Now when there is a new build or revamping involving car parks 
BS 8300 must be used,this makes provision for accommodating larger vehicles.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/som.htm
have a read here --there is a coach Park that you can park in as well


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Park and ride*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Top marks to Shrewsbury park and ride at Oxon then. Height barriers are in place, but there is a sign advising motorhomers to "wait here" and then ask a bus driver to let you in etc.


Just looked that up on the net and in 3 different places on 2 different websites 3 different prices are quoted for the bus ride - £1.00/1.20/1.40?
2 different prices on 2 different pages on the Shropshire CC website. £1.20/1.40 :?

Also if you walk to the P&R site to catch the bus you are charged twice the fare of a car driver/passenger. £2.00/2.40/2.80 8O

What is the point of that?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

bognormike said:


> I thought somebody said recently that they had parked at the P&R - is this the one near the Marina?


Yes it is,Newbridge actually,we are stopping at the Bath Marina site operated by British Waterways and the park and ride is only a stones throw away.There is an adjacent pub car park without height barriers but it is for patrons only.

It is £2.50 return on the P&R and is very popular,the car park was almost full today.

Bath is well worth a visit with it's impressive Georgian architecture,it was full of overseas tourists and students relaxing in the city centre parklands.

We took the open top bus tour with commentary and on a beautiful sunny day it is a recommended way of celebrating my birthday. 

I agree with DTP about expensive eateries-2 coffees and a blueberry muffin at one of the pavement cafes-£9 8O 8O


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

We nearly drove past the park and ride in Salisbury on tuesday when I saw the bright yellow height barriers, but mrs p saw a couple of motorhomes parked up, so we drove in and they have put some signs up directing motorhomes to the coach parking area. £2.50 pay and display for all day parking and bus into town so well done to the bods at Wiltshire council.  

Guy


----------

